# Solved: Key not valid for use in specified state



## 12jen (Sep 2, 2014)

I am have problem installing software due to error message " key not valid for use in specified state" this as happened when tripping to install Java and update my sat nav. I have tried removing the software and reinstalling but still get same problem can anyone help.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

One solution here, just posted at the end of August *for Win 7*.
http://uhesse.com/2014/08/31/windows-7-error-key-not-valid-for-use-in-specified-state/

FixIt to try
http://support.microsoft.com/mats/program_install_and_uninstall/

I'd probably uninstall that one Window's update, reboot and try the software install again.
If that doesn't work, then try the Fixit. 
I do prefer when the FixIt page shows manual directions so you can see the changes that are being made. Unfortunately, this page does not show that info.


----------



## 12jen (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for response, I will look at solution and try. I am using windows 8.1 so hope to find same file


----------



## 12jen (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi guys thanks fix work perfectly with window 8.1,


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

Which one: uninstall KB2918614 or using the Fixit?
This will help others that might have the same problem.

In fact, I seem to recall reading that same problem on another forum "key not valid for use in specified state".


----------



## 12jen (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi poldr

I just remove the KB2918614 which related to a security update in windows 8.1 and was able to update java and my satnav can't thank this site enough for assisting in removing this issue


----------



## James1ton (Jul 8, 2009)

uninstall KB2918614 did the trick. I was getting no where with Skype help or with Fixit. This worked the first time.


----------

